# Local 3 NYC recruiting new apprentices



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello Unnormaldude. Yes we are opening our books this coming April. We are expecting 20K or more to apply.


----------



## Keepcomposure (Mar 5, 2019)

hey any help would be greatly appreciated can you give me more information I'm not to familiar with unions but I'm dying to get in one now


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Keepcomposure said:


> hey any help would be greatly appreciated can you give me more information I'm not to familiar with unions but I'm dying to get in one now


Here you go bro!


https://www.electriciantalk.com/f73/ibew-local-3-nyc-looking-apprentices-270086/


----------



## Keepcomposure (Mar 5, 2019)

much appreciated ! what is the njatc aptitude test? and where can i take it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Keepcomposure said:


> much appreciated ! what is the njatc aptitude test? and where can i take it


There are several threads here on the test.

Just put "NJATC aptitude test" in the search box.

No need to reinvent the wheel.

'Search' on this site can be your new best friend.


----------

